# CockerPoo Puppies



## Suzy (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello,
Im thinking of getting a CockerPoo puppy (had Cocker Spaniels for 18 years), can anyone advise me the pro's and con's for this breed and what I need to ask, look out for when choosing my new friend?
Also what are the common health problems with them (i.e. Cockers have ear problems) and what is the average life span?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi there!
Wow that is alot of questions...I will try to answer some for you.

Pros of a cockapoo to me are. Smaller dog, allergy friendly (not in all cases) super cuddly, smart, loving, gorgeous!

Cons...there are none for me...other than a dedication to grooming
Common health problems...there is a whole lot of differing info on this. ear problems can happen in ANY dog that has long ears...so I would assume that could be a potential, but I have not come across any consistent health problems with the dogs. 
all dogs can have problems...but I am not aware of a consistent issue...tho i am sure others will be able to elaborate more...there are alot of members with Blogs that may be of some help...there is a link in my signature to one....lots of helpful info there...there are also cockapoo groups and clubs that offer information...have yourself a google.

average life span....I have heard of them getting as old as 19 years. I pray I am that lucky with mine.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

A very helpful answer Amanda, I think you have covered everything!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Think Amanda did a good job there 
Welcome to the forum!

The only con I would give is the grooming, everything else I absolutely love 
Plus I think they're the perfect size, not too big, not too small & intelligent  I also like that they shed less than most breeds. My girls are very cuddly and kissy so that's my favourite trait 

You'll love a cockapoo! Everyone does  Haha


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Suzy, welcome to the forum 

I think your questions have been answered above  However if you would like to read more about Cockapoos, their coats and health issues then please feel free to have a look at the Cockapoo Owners Club site. Here are some useful links:

About Cockapoos

Cockapoo Health tests

Finding a breeder

Good luck in your search


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree with everything above! We found the way around the grooming...........keeping Vincent's coat short! 

Cockapoos are loving, clever and fun dogs  I recommend them to everyone!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

They really are the definition of mans best friend 

They love the company of humans...cats, rabbits other dogs etc..

Your new puppy will be your greatest companion xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hi Suzy, a lot of us had cockers including myself before we went on to cockapoos. You never know for sure what you are getting looks-wise with a crossbreed but they are loving, loyal, friendly, obedient and in my experience completely non-shedding. Many of us on this forum love our cockapoos so much we just had to get two! And by the way as others have mentioned their coats need major work so you must be dedicated to grooming and trimming!


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Suzy said:


> Hello,
> Im thinking of getting a CockerPoo puppy (had Cocker Spaniels for 18 years), can anyone advise me the pro's and con's for this breed and what I need to ask, look out for when choosing my new friend?
> Also what are the common health problems with them (i.e. Cockers have ear problems) and what is the average life span?


First, well done on asking about them and finding out information first.

I have one Cockapoo, and am hoping to get number two later in the year - one of the big drawbacks in choosing Cockapoo's seems to be the inability to just have one 

The most important thing is to find a good breeder, and that is not always as easy as it sounds. At the Cockapoo Owners Club, while we are not affiliated to or recommend any particular breeders, we do have a lot of help on our webpage about how to find the right breeder, health tests etc, so I would recommend you have a read of that.

After having Bobs for 2 years now, I can honestly say I haven't found any drawbacks to 'poo ownership.

If Bobs is anything to go by (and I think he is fairly typical of the 'breed') they are a friendly, think all dogs and humans are their friends, intelligent (although with Bobby I sometimes wonder about that!) outgoing and just about perfect - although I might be a bit biased 

I hope your search for a breeder and a puppy goes well.


----------

